# What hardware should I use for a folding tray table.



## papfinn (Jan 21, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I should ask this in the comments of the project or here, but this seemed more appropriate. Apologies if I am mistaken.

I'm planning on building a couple tv tray tables like the one BulderMan's dad made here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31276

I'm sure this is a pretty basic concept, and a quick walk down the aisle at Lowes would provide plenty of options, but what would be the best hardware to use for the two pivoting connections on this style of tray table? Would a standard nut/bolt with plastic washers work, or is there something that looks better and is made specifically for this type of use?


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

1/4-20 carriage bolts, flat washers and nylock nuts, probably. If not, 10-24 machine screws, washers and nylock nuts.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This place may have what you need, you can use Unionlabels list to shop for what you need.

http://www.reliablehardware.com/index.aspx?gclid=CNPskYndgaICFchD5godsWvoEQ


----------

